# Can anyone identify this stack shower valve



## 6th Density (Nov 29, 2010)

It looks like someone else already worked on this valve before (signs of channel-locks marring up trim threads). 
Since I have to take off the trim for the top valve as well as the bottom-I've noticed that parts are missing from the bottom valve trim assembly. 
Yet, the reason for the service call was because the temp setting on the cartridge was stuck.
Once the rental unit vacates I am going to try and soak the cartridge in CLR (after removing the o-rings). I hope that might break up the stuck components in the cartridge and save the day until I identify this one.

I've already scoured through the pics at the Alfano site http://arpny.com/
But no luck!

Any help appreciated!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Rental unit??? Best place for Moentrol~1


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> Rental unit??? Best place for Moentrol~1


Kinda looks like a Moentrol Kingsley 

If that reads 1016 type t maybe watts 

That's a good camera btw


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Looks like a grohe or Hans grohe to me, the handles don't seem like they're right.. Usually they give you a button to push to make it hotter.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

MTDUNN said:


> Kinda looks like a Moentrol Kingsley
> 
> If that reads 1016 type t maybe watts
> 
> That's a good camera btw


Nope, nope... Moen Kingsley uses 1225 cartridge and the brass cartridge for upper mixing control valve ( can't remmy nbr)


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Just a guess but I'm going to say it is an Altmans Thermostatic Mixer...

1-800-678-6463


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

rjbphd said:


> Rental unit??? Best place for Moentrol~1


Yea... Just like taking a Ferrari out of their garage and giving them a Ford Probe.... :laughing:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Yea... Just like taking a Ferrari out of their garage and giving them a Ford Probe.... :laughing:


 Yeah, why not? At least you have the Ferrari without parts!


----------



## philoplumb (Nov 25, 2013)

Redwood said:


> Just a guess but I'm going to say it is an Altmans Thermostatic Mixer...
> 
> 1-800-678-6463


Yep. That's what it looks like to me. Good luck changing the seat. I got lucky that one of the specialty supply shops rented me the tool to remove it earlier this year.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

rjbphd said:


> Yeah, why not? At least you have the Ferrari without parts!


The trouble is they might have some idea that they have a high end product...

When you say that they might start thinking they hired a shade tree mechanic off CraigsList and decide instead they better get to the Ferrari Dealership....


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Redwood said:


> The trouble is they might have some idea that they have a high end product...
> 
> When you say that they might start thinking they hired a shade tree mechanic off CraigsList and decide instead they better get to the Ferrari Dealership....


True, look who tried to work or beat it up before 6th got there?


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

Been a while since I visited/posted on this site, looks like a Rohl valve to me, hope this helps:

http://www.rohlhome.com/pdf/281.pdf


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

ESPinc said:


> Been a while since I visited/posted on this site, looks like a Rohl valve to me, hope this helps:
> 
> http://www.rohlhome.com/pdf/281.pdf


I think you may have nailed it....


----------



## 6th Density (Nov 29, 2010)

Edit for post below


----------



## 6th Density (Nov 29, 2010)

ESPinc said:


> Been a while since I visited/posted on this site, looks like a Rohl valve to me, hope this helps:
> 
> http://www.rohlhome.com/pdf/281.pdf



Thanks! You nailed it. I just found the cartridge C7912.
http://www.chicagofaucetshoppe.com/Rohl_C7912_p/roh-c7912.htm

I appreciate all the help guys.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

I was going to suggest you change the cartridge, but it looks like that's what you are going to do. 
However, you may want to check with these people before you order it from Chicago. They may have it in stock.
*ENGINEERING AND EQUIPMENT PANAMA * 
1336 FLORIDA AVE. 
PANAMA CITY, FL 32401 
P.O. BOX 15489
Phone: 850-769-7641


As for missing parts, check this against what you have.
http://www.rohlhome.com/pdf/281.pdf


----------



## 6th Density (Nov 29, 2010)

Plumbus said:


> I was going to suggest you change the cartridge, but it looks like that's what you are going to do.
> However, you may want to check with these people before you order it from Chicago. They may have it in stock.
> *ENGINEERING AND EQUIPMENT PANAMA *
> 1336 FLORIDA AVE.
> ...


Yes, thanks.
I was just giving the link to show a picture of a matching cartridge. 
I ordered it from my local Ferguson's supply house, E&E is a little high priced around here.

I appreciate the help!


----------

